# Critique my new horses, please! :D



## Brindles (Apr 30, 2010)

Howdy folks!  First post here, glad to have found this place! 

My boyfriend and I have just purchased two horses and I would love opinions on them. All my horse experience lies in Hunters and Jumpers, and we just purchased these two from Western people. I know little about the western disciplines but that's how they have both been trained.

Both are mutts, essentially. They are half brother and sister out of the same dam. They are on pasture with a roundbale and not fed grain right now. We are in the deep south and grass is plentiful!

Enough babbling, on to the horses!

Archer, 5.5 year old gelding. 15hh. 850lbs. Not registered. Barefoot. 




























Bio:
Archer is mostly TWH, with Quarter and a smidge of Appaloosa. He does not gait naturally, but I think he could be taught to. Great temperament. He's a very sweet horse- a little wary of things but tries to be brave. Hard to catch in the pasture without food. Loves trail riding. Very responsive under saddle. Has a lot of "go" and a lot of "whoa." Very green. Picks up his feet, stands still, loads, trailers, bathes. Has not been around clippers but that's a non-issue. Toes out in the front.


Which do you think would fit him better, English or Western? I look forward to teaching him to balance and collect himself, and I think he could do well as a hunter. I may teach him to jump small jumps down the road. My boyfriend prefers a Western saddle, and this is his horse. He will do mostly trail riding.

How does his weight look?

Curiously, how much would you have paid for this horse?

Anything else you can think of would be much appreciated. You won't offend me!


Lily, 2.5 year old filly. 14hh. 650lbs. Not registered. Barefoot. 



















Bio:
Lily is mostly Quarter with a smidge of Appaloosa. Great temperament. Very curious. Not afraid of much. Walks right up to you in the pasture. Picks up her feet, stands still, loads, trailers, bathes. Again, hasn't been around clippers. Toes out in the front. Great on trails. Will accept a rider with no issue but she is not "broke." She's not very responsive. She walks readily, but does not like to trot. Haven't cantered her yet. She is young, so I don't plan to do much other than groundwork with her for another six months or more.


Which do you think would fit her better, English or Western? I will ride her in my close contact saddle, but I honestly don't know what I want her to do in the long term. I'd like to teach her basic groundwork, flatwork, and small fences because that's what I'm familiar with.

How does her weight look?

Do you think she will grow much more? Will her topline level out eventually?

Curiously, how much would you have paid for this horse?

Again, anything else you can think of would be much appreciated. I promise I won't be offended. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think they are both good looking and pretty well built for 'mutts' lol But I am just the opposite of you. I have most of my experience in western riding (those breeches just never look right on me!) and always look at my horses from a 'western' prospective. Im really big into versatility though. Alot of horses like to do both...it gives them a break from the mundane. I would say the first guy has a more 'western' build to him but all horses can benefit from collection and balance. That little filly is just too stinkin cute too! I would ride her bareback backwards! LOL I think its more about developing a talent than giving a horse a 'catagory' Either way, they are both totally adorable.


----------



## Brindles (Apr 30, 2010)

Well thanks very much for your input! I appreciate the compliments. 

I did the "string test" on my filly and it says she should grow another couple inches. Her mama was 14.2 and her daddy 14.3. But I also did the string test on the gelding and it said he should grow another hand... He's 5.5 years old so I'm not sure how accurate that is. haha.

I do hope the filly's topline will level out though.

About where would you guys price these guys? Just curious.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I prefer the filly more than the gelding, personally. Just a personaly preference, I think she's the better looking horse of the two. 

I'd love to see her develop some good flatwork and gain some know-how over fences, I think if she has an affinity for it she'd do well just for the cute factor, especially if she doesn't go over pony size. She sounds like a pretty level headed horse already, so I have a feeling hunters would suit her. From the angle of the picture it's hard to judge her conformation, but from the first picture I just love her face. It's really exquisite.


----------



## Brindles (Apr 30, 2010)

Well thank you very much for the compliments on my new girl! 

I thought I did a decent job on the angle of the photo. What would have made it better?


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Well as far as price goes, around here you can get a nice saddlebroke western trained horse for under 500$. An unbroke 2-3 yr old might sell for about 200$.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the filly. Can't waitt o see how things go with her. She is the same age as my gelding who isa tad smaller but we are still hoping he grows.


----------



## Brindles (Apr 30, 2010)

Hunter65 said:


> I love the filly. Can't waitt o see how things go with her. She is the same age as my gelding who isa tad smaller but we are still hoping he grows.


Is that your gelding in your avatar? If so, they could almost be twins! So cute!

I'm just thrilled to be a horse owner again.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

I love that palomino 
I have one


----------



## warelle007 (May 3, 2010)

love the colour of the top one, and i LOVE the filly! shes absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## flyingyellowhorse (Mar 23, 2010)

Just wanted to say, in the picture of your gelding with the english saddle? It looks like it's sitting too far up on his shoulder, making the pommel higher than the cantle (they should be even). If you ride in it like that, not only is it pretty uncomfortable for the horse, as you are sitting right on his shoulder and restricting his movement, it will put you into a chair seat and throw off your balance making riding that much harder. 

Good luck with them!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Brindles said:


> Is that your gelding in your avatar? If so, they could almost be twins! So cute!
> 
> I'm just thrilled to be a horse owner again.


Yep that's my lil man. Little brat bit the trainer the other day. I don't think he has ever gone that fast around the arena backwards. lol


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

flyingyellowhorse said:


> Just wanted to say, in the picture of your gelding with the english saddle? It looks like it's sitting too far up on his shoulder, making the pommel higher than the cantle (they should be even). If you ride in it like that, not only is it pretty uncomfortable for the horse, as you are sitting right on his shoulder and restricting his movement, it will put you into a chair seat and throw off your balance making riding that much harder.
> 
> Good luck with them!


I didn't notice that. The girth should be a fist width away from the elbow, then it will probably sit better.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

Do you have any videos of their movement?


----------



## Brindles (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, but they are not mine to post. They were sent to me by his previous owners. I'll take some this afternoon and post them tonight.  Their movement is nothing terribly special, though. They're not registered so I won't be able to show with them anyway.

Thanks for the correction about the saddle - didn't realize I had it up so high.


----------



## Brindles (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, here are some videos of me lunging them today.

Apologies in advance for bad quality. It's just a point and shoot.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, two good lookin' mutts! They both have flashy color & would do well in the showring as far as movement goes. 

I see the gelding more of a "Western" type horse, the English saddle just doesn't look right to me. Although, I can imagine him in the hunter arena! He is very handsome & I love that rich color! I would price him around (or under) $450.

The filly looks more to me as an English horse. She just screams it to me. With her movement.. It seems lacking for a hunter. He trot looks choppy to me, and her canter strides seem very short, but that's just my view point. I think if you could get her to move out at all her gaits, then she would really excel in the ring. I'm a sucker for palominos, I just happen to have three. I would price her $275-ish

Hunter65 & I have "the same horse", lol! Looks like you have one with similar markings, also ;D. 

Here's my pony (Phillip) he & Hunter could be twins..


----------



## Brindles (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks! The boyfriend will be thrilled that the general consensus is that the gelding looks best in Western gear. I agree about the filly's choppy, short strides. I'm no expert at lunging, though, and the only way I know how to make a horse move out is under saddle. I can sure learn though.  She's young so we've got a lot of lunging and groundwork in our future.

Your pony is so handsome! He has a more golden color than my girl. Very pretty.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you! He's sexy and he knows it .

I noticed a lot in all four videos you we walking with them as they moved.. Unless you were doing this on purpose I would not recommend it. You were also really "getting after them", with twirling the rope. I saw that both horses were very responsive & did not need to constant hounding, so maybe you (as the lunger-person) could back off, and use you cluck/kiss commands, along with putting action to words.. [When you want a trot verbalize the word before trying to intiate them in action.. Say "Trot." & if they don't pick up to trot, persuade them with the rope.]

I'm not sure if you were looking for advice, but I hope that was somewhat helpful! I was also not trying to say you weren't doing to correct thing, maybe I'm wrong and they need the constant reminder to 'keep moving'. 

Also, horses KNOW where you're looking at them.. While lunging don't stare them in the face, especially not in the eye. They *know* that you are fixating on them, and it's a lot of pressure! Pressure they do not like, lol. If you want them to move out more, stare at their butt >! Haha.

Again, I'm not sure if you knew any of this, just trying to help. [:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Wow, two good lookin' mutts! They both have flashy color & would do well in the showring as far as movement goes.
> 
> I see the gelding more of a "Western" type horse, the English saddle just doesn't look right to me. Although, I can imagine him in the hunter arena! He is very handsome & I love that rich color! I would price him around (or under) $450.
> 
> ...


There's the little cutie!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

The twin


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Bwahaha, it's scary how much they look a like, the only difference is their socks.. Phillip's is rear left.. Hunter's is rear right.. Haha.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Bwahaha, it's scary how much they look a like, the only difference is their socks.. Phillip's is rear left.. Hunter's is rear right.. Haha.



Spooky, I think Hunter is taller than Phillip now (and growing lol), we will stick him today and see!


----------



## Brindles (Apr 30, 2010)

Triplets! Though mine has barely any white on her feet. Hunter has some muscles! Do you work with him a lot?

Cantered her today for the first time and she bucked for a few strides at first (not used to the weight yet) but after that she was very good!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Brindles said:


> Triplets! Though mine has barely any white on her feet. Hunter has some muscles! Do you work with him a lot?
> 
> Cantered her today for the first time and she bucked for a few strides at first (not used to the weight yet) but after that she was very good!



Awesome, I can't wait to ride Hunter. Actually I don't work his as much as I should. He hates to lunge. He has really just started to fill out as he is only 2 and a half.


----------

